

Raygun.io - cloud error logging - eibrahim
http://raygun.io/

======
dutchbrit
Sorry for asking this cheeky question, but are Dell, Microsoft, Dropbox & Aol
really clients of Raygun.io or just clients of Mindscape?

Always wonder how people manage to grab these big clients so early on.

Seems like a cool product!

~~~
traskjd
They are Mindscape customers - we wanted to make sure we showed that Raygun.io
isn't some new random startup but is a product from a successful, profitable
company. It's going to be around for a long time :-)

We did make sure we said they're Mindscape customers by the logos for that
reason, we'll replace them with Raygun.io customers soon - we already have
some larger customers trialling but haven't got them listed as that felt dodgy
since they aren't technically paying customers yet ;-)

I hope that helps - I like cheeky questions too btw! :-)

~~~
dutchbrit
Cool stuff. Just one suggestion, maybe add a place where people can sign up
for a newsletter to receive updates. I quickly forget name of products, and as
mentioned by others, the error tracking market is growing. I don't see myself
using this yet, but I'd be interested in giving it a spin once JavaScript is
supported (I assume Node.js won't be a problem?).

~~~
traskjd
Great idea :-)

Flick me an email at jdtrask@raygun.io and I'll make sure you get our news!
:-)

Oh, and no, Node.js won't be a problem :-)

~~~
dutchbrit
You've got mail.

------
foobar2k
There seems to have been an explosion in error monitoring apps recently,
competition in this market is great.

If you are checking out other services, our product Bugsnag
(<https://bugsnag.com>) looks pretty similar to raygun, with more platforms
supported, chat/sms notification and automatic issues/ticket creation.

~~~
mickeyben
We've been using bugsnag for a couple of months and it's really good. Their
support is great, they're iterating fast and I never saw their backend stop
getting the errors (as opposed to airbrake or exceptional).

~~~
calinet6
I think this is why everyone mass-exodus'd from Airbrake/Exceptional - really
if you stop being able to track errors, the service becomes entirely useless.
You only had ONE job Exceptional! ONE job!

------
philliphaydon
I've been using the product since Alpha, needless to say I love it. The guys
are Mindscape have been awesome over the years with their other products, that
I jumped onto Raygun knowing I would get exceptional support.

Their .NET support is awesome, and because their providers are opensource I
was able to write a NancyFX specific provider:
[http://www.philliphaydon.com/2013/01/introducing-raygun-
and-...](http://www.philliphaydon.com/2013/01/introducing-raygun-and-nancy-
raygun/)

It's definitely a competitive market to be in, and their take on it is only
just begun, but based on their support over the years, and support with
Raygun, I have no doubt the product will be even more amazing than it is now.

Also, WinRT support is GREAT! Picked up a few error in my Windows Store App!

------
Maxious
See also <http://amon.cx/> free open source for one server one application or
$24.95 for no limits - host on your own servers

"Amon is language and framework agnostic and it doesn’t care if you have a
PHP, Ruby on Rails, Node.js or Django app. The only requirement is that the
language you are using supports http requests and json."

~~~
foobar2k
"If you want to log exceptions and data from your web applications you have to
install a client for your language. (Python, Ruby, PHP, Node.js)"

------
zeeg
Looks very similar to <http://getsentry.com>. What would you say makes your
product better?

~~~
traskjd
We're pretty early on, so we certainly aren't in a position to out feature-set
sentry, but from what I've seen so far you're just starting to look at
intelligent notification emails (sending on first sight, threshold changes,
patterns etc) and you've begun work on the .NET provider while .NET was our
starting platform (however we don't yet have Ruby for example which, correct
me if I am wrong, was for Python initially?).

Not an exhaustive list, but a couple of points where I think we're doing
pretty well in comparison for a new product :-)

------
mlent
Looks beautiful! I would hope there was planning for Python support though,
Django sends the most annoying Internal Server Error emails. I've got hundreds
in my inbox right now. Is there any reason Python isn't on the roadmap yet?

~~~
akx
The go-to solution for Python/Django is Sentry.

* SaaS at <https://getsentry.com/welcome/>

* Host-it-yourself at <https://github.com/getsentry/sentry>

------
traskjd
John-Daniel Trask, co-founder of Mindscape (makers of Raygun) here. If anyone
has any questions I'd be happy to answer them here :-)

~~~
maslam
Beautiful product, and congrats on the launch. How is this different from
Airbrake, or exceptional.io?

~~~
traskjd
Thank you - our designer will be pleased to hear that :-)

We think we differ in many ways, but here's some of the current highlights:

\- Airbrake & Exceptional are fairly focused on Ruby (although there are
providers for other languages and platforms, often built by individuals
outside those products). We wanted to make supporting other platforms a key
focus and will have the app alter the display based on where the data comes
from (for example, you'd have very different expectations of an iOS crash
report than a rails crash report). I hope that makes sense :-) At present we
have support for .NET, WinRT, PHP and have Ruby, JavaScript, Objective-C and
more under development at the moment.

\- We know that email notifications can be a pain. We've started life with
what (we hope) is a much better approach. Email on first exception of a given
type being seen, then again as thresholds change, or if recurrence is
concerning. You don't get an email for every single error.

\- Exceptions are a first step. We have fairly lofty goals but if we can nail
a great experience for exceptions we know we'll be on the right track for
other other information to help developers / operations folks.

That's just a simple run down and isn't exhaustive by any means -- we're just
launching and your feedback is very much appreciated by me and the rest of the
team :-)

